# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Rudina Xhunga

## Hek

"Gracka" e Rudina Xhunges

Nga "Korrieri"

Rrefimi ne veten e pare te nje libri, te krijon shpesh pershtypjen e identifikimit te autorit me tregimtrain, e aq me teper kur behet fjale per nje histori te prekshme e qe mund ti ndodhe kujtdo. Nje trill i mirefillte, nje autobiografi apo copeza eksperiencash te mbledhura aty ketu?! Autorja e librit "Prerja e nje martese te lodhur", Rudina Xhunga ne promovimin e pak diteve me pare deklaronte se nuk behej fjale per nje autobiografi, por thjesht per nje zgjedhje te menyres, se te shkruarit te romanit te saj. Ku gjithcka zhvillohet mes personazhit "une" dhe personazhit "i panjohuri", ndersa nuk mungojne edhe te tjere gjithashtu pa emra, qe duken e zhduken, sa here ne hije dhe sa here ne drite. Redaktori i romanit, Edmond Tupja rrefen mbi "Prerjen e nje martese te lodhur" duke thene se, "fale shtjellimit befasues, intriges dhe stilit te perkore, Rudina Xhunga e ben per vete lexuesin e ndjeshem me sinqeritetin e saj pa makiazh, plot nerv, e gati agresiv". Perkthyesi i njohur me nje shije te holle dhe nje intuite te forte per perfundimin e librave qe lexon qe ne mesin e tyre, kete here nuk ka mundur te vizatoje ne mendjen e tij mbylljen surprize qe ka rezervuar Xhunga per lexuesit e saj. "Jeta eshte kthyer ne teknologji. Shkembejme shume teknologji dhe pak ndjenje, ku kjo e fundit nuk percillet me nga ballkoni si Romeo e Zhulieta, po pemes mesazheve ne celular", shprehej autorja ne prezantimin e romanit para medias. Dy njerez qe kerkojne te njihen me celular dhe ne fund gjejne nje suprize, nje gjetje e pazakonte, thuajse irreale, por e bukur deri ne dhimbje. E gjitha vjen ne fund te nje dialogu ritmik, nje ecje ne erresire ne kerkim te shpirtit binjak. Dy njerez qe rrefehen neper ca rradhe qe te mbajne frymen, dy njerez qe gati-gati duhen, por nuk njihen.Gjithe libri eshte nje email i gjate qe nje vajze ia dergon mikes se saj. Ajo i shkruan per dite te tera historine e saj tekater muajve dashuri ne celular, ia tregon edhe gjithe sms-te qe ka shkembyer me nje te panjohur, gjithe historine e saj te dashurise permes celularit. "Prerja e nje martese te lodhur", nje liber i vecante ne llojin e vet eshte botuar nga Shtepia Botuese "Ombra GVG".

----------


## Dritan

kam degjuar per kete roman por nuk e di nese ndonjeri me ndihmon ta gjej kete roman .une jetoj ne angli

----------


## Jonian

Lexova diku qe ky roman eshte bere best seller ne Shqiperi. Brenda javes u shiten 1000 kopjet qe ishin planifikuar te hidheshin ne treg, dhe tani po shtypen te tjera.

----------


## macia_blu

A e ka lexuar dikush nga anetaret e forumit kete roman, pervec rekalmave dhe shkrimeve ne gazete-a?


E lexova romanin "preja e nje martese te lodhur " jo e nisur nga ata qe thane dhe thone gazetat apo miqte -kolege te Rudines, por nga admirimi qe kisha per kete autore , kur pata lexuar dikur nje vellim me poezi dhe nje tjeter botim te sajin me intervista mjaft interesante e me kulture.
...
Pra e theksoj, duke u nisur nga admirimi per poezine dhe gazetarine e Rudina Xhunges, e lexova romanin e "bujshem" dhe qe te jem sa  me e vertete , pa hequr asnje presje vleresimit qe kam per poezine e  dhe intervistat, me romanin u ndava e zhgenjyer, ndonese prisja se do te kishte ngritje artistike , kur ne fakt ngritja mu duke vetem ne lehtesine e saj per ta reklamuar romanin si nje surprize apo si nje proze bashkekohore, por kjo aspak e vertete.
Proza e rudines nuk mu duk madje as roman.me rezerva do ta quaja nje"novele  adoleshente" dhe realisht do ta quaja Tregim i rendomte i nje dashurie ordinere, me personazhe ordinere, fjalor ordinere, subjekt ordiner.Dhe aspak letersi!
...
Lexuesi shqiptare i romanit, eshte pre' e miqve te gazetares qe rend te quhet edhe  romanciere.
Ajo qe do te isha kurioze te di , prej nje vajze me kulture e nje poeteje te talentuar, dhe gazetareje te njohur  Rudina xhunges, eshte -Vertete e vlereson ajo vete kete roman?, apo thjesht i ka porositur ne mos porositur koleget e saj per ta rekalmuar , ka heshtur perballe ketyre reklamva te fryera ? Nuk dua ta besoj kete , dhe sidomos rudina xhuges per te cilen jam shume e sigurte se i ka lexuar qofte dy romane te mirfillta , plus nje roman bashkekohor.
...
Ndersa edmond tupise , i cili ne mbrapashpinen e librit, nen foton e autores  nder te tjera thote; "...fale shtjellimit befasues te intriges e stilit te perkore...." dhe me tej e justifikon varferine artistike te vepres se quajtur roman,  "...sinqeriteti pa makjazh..."

besoj se eshte e tepert ti thuash kesaj dysheje(edmond tupise dhe Rudina xhunges) se nje veper letrare, nuk matet me sinqertitetin e autorit, madje as te personazheve, por me vlerat letrare e artistike qe perciell kjo veper.
Sinqertiteti eshte muhabet qe shtrohet ne tavolinat e mbleserive , por jo ne tavolinat e artit.
Subjekti;
Subjekti nuk eshte aspak nje subjekt i virgjer, perkundrazi eshte nje teme i stershkruar e i sterskenarizuar. 
personazhet "une " dhe " i panjohur" jane kaq te varfer shpirterisht, artistikisht, intelektualisht. Fjalori i tyre eshte edhe me i rendomte se sa fjalori i personazheve qe nuk jane zgjedhur ende te behen protagoniste te nje vepre letrare.
Proza eshte kaq naive, sa secili lexues ose jo lexues, dmth gjithkush mund te shkruaje nje histroi te  rendomte te tijen dashurie ose jo dahsurie e ta quaje pa teklif (sipas kesaj  qe ka guxuar rudina e te na i servirin si romane bashkekohore)!

Edomd tupive , do tu lutesha, te jene me pak hipokriter, ose te denjojne te heshtin. Sepse duke heshtur  jo vetem qe nuk mashtrojne autorin qe reklamojne, jo vetem me shume se nje here mund ta mashttrojne lexuesin me lavderimet e tyre ne tym te deshirave , por aspak mbi vlerat reale te atij libri per te cilin flasin, por demtojne edhe emrin e tyre.... e per me tej, nuk u beson  lexuesi i interseuar vertete per letersi e per romane bashkekohore kur te behet i nevojshme ky besim .
eetj etj
(....)

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga &quot;macia_blu&quot;_ 
> *Proza e rudines nuk mu duk madje as roman.me rezerva do ta quaja nje"novele  adoleshente" dhe realisht do ta quaja Tregim i rendomte i nje dashurie ordinere, me personazhe ordinere, fjalor ordinere, subjekt ordiner.Dhe aspak letersi!
> (....)*



Macja Blue spo te kuptoj fare se cfare po shkruan. Ky paragrafi njihere ketu eshte pa kuptim.  Kur lexon ti libra si i shikon, si i gjykon, si e ndane genren?  E ke lexuar Mark Twain?  Besoj se po sidomos me bestsellerin e tij "The Adventurous Of HuckleBerry Finn".  Do thuash ti uf, kete e lexojne dhe femijet, por ama lexoe kete liber pastaj me vone ne moshen 15 vjecare, dhe mendoj se do nxjerresh konluzione te ndryshme nga se ke nxjerre ne nje moshe me te vogel.  Mark Twain perdor gjuhen e zakonshme apo dialekte te ndryshme, flet per jeten e perditshme, me karaktere shume ordinare.  Quhet Realizm e dashur.  Kur thua aspak letersi per kete liber, cfare nenkupton me letersi? Shpjegoma pak!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Te dashur Forumiste,

Lexova temen mbi kete ceshtje dhe thash ta hap njehere te shof c'ka. Mesa di une pjesa me e madhe juaj jeton jashte Shqiperise dhe nuk i di truket e Tiranes (ku qarkullon 99% e propagandes shqiptare).

Theksoj qe ne fillim qe librin s'e kam lexuar, por di mendimin e dy kolegeve te mija qe e blene pas reklames shume te madhe per librin 1000 kopje (Best-seller???). Opinioni i tyre ishte ZGJENJIMI. 

E dyta qe doja te theksoja eshte qe kush ka hyrje ne mjetet e informimit ka mundesi ta bombardoje popullin me nje propagande te tmerrshme dhe si pasoje e saj te arrije te behet shume i njohur dhe ta perdore ate per bisnes e perfitime (Ne rastin e rudines, fitimi i nje emri per nje veti qe nuk e ka), por kjo propagande nuk shoqerohet me debat, ka vetem monologgggg.

Si perfundim pajtohem plotesisht me Macen-blu dhe te kujtoj Anabelaaa se nuk krahasohet mali i tomorrit me malin me te larte ne Danimarke 178 M mbi nivelin e detit. Krahasimi nuk qendron fare per hakelberifinin e Mark Tuenit.
Dhe dicka, Me vjen keq per shume profesioniste te fushave te ndryshme si Tupja qe per detyrime te ndryshme "shesin" dininjitetin .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## macia_blu

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Postuar më parë nga "macia_blu" 
Proza e rudines nuk mu duk madje as roman.me rezerva do ta quaja nje"novele adoleshente" dhe realisht do ta quaja Tregim i rendomte i nje dashurie ordinere, me personazhe ordinere, fjalor ordinere, subjekt ordiner.Dhe aspak letersi!
(....) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Macja Blue spo te kuptoj fare se cfare po shkruan. Ky paragrafi njihere ketu eshte pa kuptim. Kur lexon ti libra si i shikon, si i gjykon, si e ndane genren? E ke lexuar Mark Twain? Besoj se po sidomos me bestsellerin e tij "The Adventurous Of HuckleBerry Finn". Do thuash ti uf, kete e lexojne dhe femijet, por ama lexoe kete liber pastaj me vone ne moshen 15 vjecare, dhe mendoj se do nxjerresh konluzione te ndryshme nga se ke nxjerre ne nje moshe me te vogel. Mark Twain perdor gjuhen e zakonshme apo dialekte te ndryshme, flet per jeten e perditshme, me karaktere shume ordinare. Quhet Realizm e dashur. Kur thua aspak letersi per kete liber, cfare nenkupton me letersi? Shpjegoma pak!


__________________

O qe do  vras veten une kush me pyet mua se c'kuptoj un me letersi, dhe kush e kur me sugjeron mua te lexoj mark Tuenin, e me  keq akoma po dashka edhe te me flase me kopetenca te mjetit artitistik "krahasimin" .
Pse tregoni me kaq naivitet disnivelin tuaj te njohurive , te talentit, e sidomos te komentit  te nje vepre letrare. Te ashtu quajturin roman te rudina xhuges  nuk e krahasoj dot as me nje pordhe te Mark Tuenit. Le me pastaj te denjoj te te shpjegoj TY, bukuroshe se c'eshte letersia. Kur  ti ende nuk di  cfare do te thote TE JESH E BUKUR  dhe TE DUKESH E BUKUR.
...Disa dite me pare, kur nuk pata kohe te te pergjigjem , kur nuk e pashe as te arsyeshme, lexova dicka qe tani e paske hequr, se ti duke mbrojtur  romanin e sterdobet te rudina xhuges do t'i ngushellosh vetes historine tende qe ke per te treguar, e qe mesa kuptova une ta ka dhene ytruni ta quash roman.
E para per roamanin tend mesa po te lexoj ketu lart , te jesh e sigurte qe nuk ke per te marre asnje opinjon (as negativ as pozitiv) zere se nuk do ta shkruash fare.E dyta  te dinin te gjithe njerezit t'i benin historite e tyre shume te bukura romane , por te dinin t'i benin romane, do te kishim shkrimtare me turma e lexues me kokrra, dhe jo e kunderta qe kemi ne fakt, shkrimtar me kokkrrra e lexues me grumbuj , e injorante me turmaaaaaaa te pafundme. Ato  shkrimet e mija qe ti paske lexuar , dhe paske perfituar shijen e drama-tizmit (qe edhe drama-tizimi eshte njera gjini e artit)une ende nuk kam guxuar e shtyre prej asnje ndjenje euforike ti quaj "romane"  apo vepra, sa per dijeni ato jane vetem shenime e per kuriozitetin tend, me shume se 70% e tyre , nuk jane drama te mijat qe ti i ke marre si servisje per te me dhenen demshperblimin ne trajte komplimenti (per me teper qe me shume se komplimente kam marre te shara...., pasi edhe shumica e lexuesit ne forum eshte lexues i kalibrit tend)jane personazhe qe une i kam njohur ketu ne forum , keshtu si ty, qe me behesh avokate e nje gjeje qe nuk e njeh.
Kur kam hedhur une opinjonin tim per romanin , kam pahuar me lart se e kam lexuar romanin e saj, dhe duhet te besosh se duhet te kem lexuar edhe me shume se romanin e rudines, dhe kam pyetur - a e ka lexuar kush kete roman e te diskutojme.
Para se te leshosh zerin per letersine , provo me ze te ulet ne dhome , se si do te duket ne vesh e te tjereve, se ze ka edhe lopa , por lopa nuk kendon per ben MUUUUUUUUUUu.
keshtu ishte dhe zeri i rudines qe e leshoji ashtu duke kujtuar se po kendon roman si te Tuenit ( them tuenit ) meqe e solle ti si autor te madh. E pra romani i rudines nuk kendoji , por beri MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.
...
Kam lexuar edhe romanet e Edlira  Dones, qe krahasuar me kete te rudines jane si muja e lopes me cicerimen e zogut, dhe krahasuar me reklamat qe i jane bere , mu duken reklamat me te fryra  se realitetit i vleres artistike te veprave te Dones.
Ti kur nuk e ke idene fare per shijet e mija , dhe se cilet lexues  u jam drejtuar pse vjen  te na leshosh ne vesh edhe MUUUUUU-tende si lexuese(akoma).
... Kur te mesosh se c'eshte letersia, dhe  se c'eshte romani brenda letersise , eja te provosh edhe njehere zerin duke te premtuar se do ta mbyll njerin vesh qe Mu-ja tjeter te me duket me e ulet se kjo e tanishmia.
Nderkohe deri sa te nisesh romanin lexo edhe nja tre kater libra te tjere, pls. Se do te te ndihmojne shume.
hajt urime!

----------


## macia_blu

EMPIRIZMI  I  REXHEP QOSJES  NDAJ  NJE  LIBRI PA VLERA  TE  RUDINA XHUNGES

Nga:  Pjeter  Jaku

        Ne gazeten  Shekulli qe mban daten 30 Maj 2004, me terhoqi vemendjen shkrimi i Prof. Qosjes me titulli  Romani ndryshe, mbi romanin e Rudina Xhunges Preja e nje martese te lodhur. Them te drejten, kur e mbarova se lexuari shkrimin, nuk i besova vetes se kisha lexuar diçka nga R. Qosja, pasё parasysh analizat qe kam lexuar prej tij dhe tekstet mesimore si :  Historia e Letersise shqipe romantizmi,  Prej tipologjise deri te periodizmi,  Porosia e madhe,  Panteoni i rralluar si dhe romanin e tij te vlersuar  Vdekja me vjen prej syve te tille etj

                    Ne shkrimin-analize te Qosjes, romani  Preja e nje martese te lodhur, (qe per mua nuk eshte roman, nuk mbart asnje element qe mund ta klasifikojne ate liber ne nje veper artistike dhe, sidomos ne gjinine e romanit, aq me teper te romanit modern)! e ngre ne qiell duke e klasifikuar si  betsellerin e pare  ne historine e letersise shqipe, (sa gjykim i varfer!), si roman popullor- term i pa degjuar me pare, kur krijimtaria, sidomos romani,  dihet se i perket nje niveli qytetarie shume te zhvilluar, si roman i lexuar prej shtresave te ndryshme ,  shume i komentuar prej lexuesve  te zakonshem dhe profesionist ( paska dhe lexues profesionist!), por qe  nuk paskan dhene mendime per kete veper shkrimtaret dhe kritiket letrar.  A nuk do te ishte me mire qe Qosja ta pyeste veten : pse shkrimtaret dhe kritiket nuk paskan dhene mendime? Thua te jete xhelozia?! Jo professor! Edhe pse ju e pranoni  se eshte roman i thjeshte, roman dialog, jeteshkrim etj.., une mendoj se nuk mund te kete roman te thjeshte dhe jo te thejshte, nuk mund te kete roman pa perbersit e romanit, ndryshe ka klaisifikime te tjera, gjini te tjera. Nuk eshte pengese aspak te mos çmohet pse eshte shkruar fund e krye dialog, siç thoni ju. Pengese eshte, ndertimi i dialogut, mjeshtria dhe qartesia e mendimeve, transmetimi i mesazheve, dramaciteti, ngarkesa emociomale qe percjell, niveli artistik pak me lart se i nje bisede mes njerezve pa ide. Nuk e kuptoj se  çi duhet lexuesit nje bisede e tille mes dy grave debile dhe nje burri te paqene, qe fillon e mbaron si nje histori e rendomte, me nje leksik shume te varfer dhe me perseritje te pambarimta. Te duket moderne pse jane mesazhe ne celular?! Mesazhe te tilla dhe shume me cilesore ka me mijera ne dite neper faqet e internetit. Keto ju mund ti kishit mesuar shume me cilesisht te Fatos Kongoli, le ne letersine boterore qe jane tema te vjela prej vitesh. A nuk eshte leksiku nje element i romanit? Po perseritja pa mesazhe, ose rutine a nuk eshte ne dem te nje vepre artistike?! A ka nevoje lexuesi te harxhoj kohe me libra te tille, kur shume vlera te tjera i kalojne per mungese kohe?! Pastaj ja ne çperfundim arrini Ju:  ka dashur te shkruaj nje roman qe tu pelqeje sa me shume lexuesve dhe qe sa me shume lexues do ta lexojne me sa me shume qejf. Me duhet te them profesor se, vertete mund ta fillojne me qejf, nga propaganda qe i eshte bere keti libri, por bindem se te gjithe e mbarojne te merzitur, ose e hedhin pambaruar me merakun e kohes se humbur. Mire se e lexojne, po çfare do tu mebetet ne koke pas leximit?

Ne vlersimet tuaja me superlativat;  artiste e vertete e dialogut,  artsite e gjuhes,  e ka te zhvilluar dhuntine e vrojtimit,  shtrirje te nje subjekti te pazakonshem qe e trajton ne menyre te jashtezakonshme, bash te jashtezakonshme.  E çuditeshme dhe e pabesueshme te jene keto vleresimet e Qosjes! Le kur autorja krahasohet me Servantesin, Stendalin,Balzakun, Floberin, Zolan, Dostojevskin, Dikensin dhe OHenrin..  A thua te jete nje lajthitje, apo keshtu e gjykon ate liber R. Qosja?! Me vjen keq po te jete e dyta! Kush e ka lexuar Dostojevskin dhe nuk ka perjetuar situata dramatike ne çdo dialog? Po Balzakun, OHenrin, qe edhe nje mjeti i ka dhene shpirt? Mos don te thuash se jemi ne kohe meoderne dhe nuk mund ta vleresojme gazetaren R. Xhunga, per nje bisede te rendomte qe mundohet te na e paraqese si roman?  Me vjen keq  te te them, por je shume i vonuar profesor. Romanin modern nuk bejne mjetet teknike, pra futja e celularit as internetit, ka perberes te tjere qe e klasifikojne ne modern ose jo moderne folkloriko-popullor! Ku jane mbresat qe te len dialogu i R. Xhunges, kur ju mi krahasoni me Mopasanin e Çehovin?! Mos valle e ke fjalen per kete dialog:  Tani qe ti thashe te gjitha, te pares dhe te vetmes, jam me mire. Tani them te cohem nga kompjuteri dhe te shkoj te ha nje supe te bukur. Me vjen te qesh me vete ka supe te bukur?! Si te duket ta udheheq romanin nje personazh i tille?! Pak provokime te tilla ka ne ditet e sotme, kur mundesite jane te shumta, per te zbuluar ekzistencen e nje fenomeni, siç ishin dyshimet qe kishte gruaja e te dashurit per mardhenjet mes dy bashkebiseduesve?! Pra,  lexuesi nuk sheh ndonje gje te veçante ne kete subjekt kaq te lehte dhe pa asnje mbrese. Personazhi kryesor, pas gati nje viti kujtohet ta pyes bashkebiseduesin per emrin, genjehet si femije, pse e donte nje njeri qe se kish pare e takuar kurre! Aq me keq; mund te behesh xheloze per nje te panjohur?!  Ja dhe nje rast tjeter per te vleresuar dialogun jashtezakonisht mbreselenes: Une nuk njoh, per fat ndoshta, asnje fatkeqesi tjeter, pervec atyre qe prodhon ndjenja e humbur, qe te te bej te ndjesh humbjen deri ne palce fq.104 .. te prodhosh ndjenja( phhhh!). Shkrimtaret dhe kritiket nuk jane marre me kete liber se, ne fund te fundit, eshte veshtire te vleresosh nje veper qe nuk eshte veper, vetem pse reklamohet si e tille.  Per analize mund te marrim shume shembuj, por me kot, dialogu nuk permban asnje peshe ne emocionet e lexuesit e, jo pse ne nuk mund ta quajm roman per shkakun e vetem se qenka shkruar ne dialog! Le ta hapim librin ku te na kap dora dhe do te ndeshemi me dialogje te tille: -Je shume i ngutur, e  di kete?  Po nguti nuk eshte faj, eshte deshire. Tjeter? -Ki durim dhe ca dite.  Durim, sa fjale e poshter. ( fjale e poshter..hhheeh). Kjo eshte letersia profesor?!  Le komentet pa lidhje qe gjenden  ne fq. 56, ne forme keshillash. Le ta hapim perseri qe te ndeshemi mexhevahiret e keti libri!  E mbyllim, Ti vendos. Portja eshte jotja, topi gjithashtu: si mund ta bej une golin?  cfare bisedon ti me ate kur takohesh keto kohe?  Nuk  mund ta paragjykoj lidhjen qe mund te kete autori i keti shkrimi per gazetaren R. Xhunga, por gjithsesi nuk mund ta marre me mend pse behet nje vlersim kaq siperfaqesor, kur kemi me dhjetra botime, qe ia vlen te merremi seriozisht me to, siç jane krijimet e fundit te Kongolit, Zhitit, Dibres etj.. A nuk eshte nje bezdi e pakerdishme te lexosh nje liber me rendomesi te tilla: te thashe -  ste thashe, e don se don, te pashe  ste pashe, me tako- ste takoj, me shprehjet steriotipe  ia leme kohes,  kontrollo parandjenjen, komunikim te pastabilizuar,  sqarim-kujtimeve, sekret-sugjerimeve  nje dreke kujtim-sqarimi, sqarim pajtimi, rendiment komunikimi etj.. etj.. krijime artificiale dhe te pakuptimte. Veç kesaj, perseritjet jane aq pa vend sa te sjellin shume bezdi, si:  jam ndare me ate,   ti e don ate,  per tu lidhur ne jete, lidhje te re,  do te takohemi etj.. etj. Le ti kujtojme studiuesit R. Qosja dialogun mjeshtror te romani Oh i Anton Pashkut ne rastin e Vashes ( Asaj) me Bariun, i cili i qepet malit perhere per te kerkuar delen e 100-te. Delja e 100te! Eshte ndoshta edhe nje simbol, qe vasha nuk arrin ta kuptoj, ndaj  dialogu zgjat aq shume dhe nuk te merzit. Pra, zgjatja e dialogut e ka nje domethenie, ka nentekstin, eshte artistikisht lart dhe me leksik te zgjedhur, qe kurre te mos e merzit lexuesin. Nje tjeter rast ku Prof. Qosja mund te ishte ndalur eshte romani i Visar Zhitit  Funeral i pafundme. Bindem se ia vlen te ndalemi te ky roman professor! Nje popull i tere qe mba mbi kurriz nje arkivol. Nuk dine ku ta varrosin, gjunjet u dridhen nga pesha e tij dhe qendrojne. Nese ju e vleresoni dialogun si risi te re ne letersine shqipe, vleresoje dhe zerin e brendshem te personazheve. Por ai nuk gjendet te R. Xhunga, ndaj eshte nje liber aq pa peshe, saqe kur ta mbarosh, pendohesh pse e ke lexuar. Ju permendni thjeshtesine te libri i R. Xhunges, dhe mua vetetimthi me lind pyetja: a mund te qendroj vlera e nje vepre artistike te thjeshtesia?!

Nese ju e vleresoni kete liber si modelin e letersise moderne shqipe, mjere letersia shqipe, qe ne perberjen e saj do te kishte vetem ca njolla bardhe e zi pa kurrefare efekti. Te pakten te ishte letersi zbavitese! Te te pelqej tematika?! Edhe kjo seshte ndonje teme e parrahur. Pastaj eshte shume qesharak pohimi juaj :  Rudina na u paska rrembyer shkrimtareve nje mundesi krijuese te re Dhe ku eshte gjithe ky novacion? Te celulari dhe mesazhet e lena ne te. Sa i vonuar je ne kohe o Rexhep! Po aq e pamenduar eshte shprehja juaj ne fund te shkrimit analize per R. Xhungen. Le ta perserisim fjale per fjale:   Ne qofte se do te keme jete e te shkruaj ende proze, do ta shfrytezoj kete pervoje te re krijuese, qe Rudina  Xhunga ia ka sjelle letersise sone.     Meqe edhe ju keni deshire, urojme qe te  rrosh gjate, per te rene sa me poshte ne kete pervoje krijuese, pasi jane shume elemente, qe nuk te lejojne as ti imagjinosh zhvillimet e reja elektronike, qe ne shume raste po zevendesojne njeriun fizik, shpirtin dhe ndjenjat e tij.



(marre nga numri 6, i revistes Kuvendi)

----------


## Brari

Mire eshte ta kishim lexuar Rudinen me shume xhepa me xhunga  pa te vleresonim vepren e saje.. por me qe Qosja ka shkruar e me qe Qosja shkruan me porosi e me qe per Qosjen rendesi ka se ne c'parti ben pjese Shkruesi e jo cilesia e shkrimeve po i them dhe une dy llafe..

Komenti i Qosjes per Xhungen doli bashk me Komentin e Qosjes per Demacin..
Kemi nje fushate politike ketu e jo letrare..
Xhunga eshte nje far Mata Harry ne skenen politike te Tiranes.. dhe konkretisht nje Mata Harry e grupit "na bashkoj vrasja e Azemit".. pra eshte pjese e klanit te Klos Mejdan sorropit..e pra dhe te Xhavit qose Demaceve e Thaq Ramushave..
Qosja do nje Nano dinak e hajdut sikurse eshte.. por pak me te eger e brutal ndaj armiqve te Qosjes..pra do nje Nano armik te eger te Berish Rugovave..

Qosja i do Xhungat e Blendat e televizioneve Shqiptare sepse ata i japin rast pa tallon qe Qosja te cfryje ndaj Rugov-Berishave..

Qosja eshte pra ne Sulm ne dy krahet.. qe ne Kosove te persoset diktatura staliniste e nxenesve te tije..Hashim Haliteve dhe ne Tirane te perjetsohet diktatura e Edvin Xhung Rudinave e Klos Shyt Meto Gjinush Mejdaneve..

Jak lufi me lart.. kot kuvendon ne kuvend e merret me romanin e rudin Shikses..se ka a ska strukturat e leksikun.. per tu quajtur Roman..
Ne fund te fundit vendos Lexuesi.. kushdo e blen e lexon..dhe e mban nen jastek.. romano Xhungen.. e kushdo ja fut nje birre me ato pare qe kerkon librashitsja per librin..

pra lepuri o Jak nuk fle ne livadhet e Letrsise por te ..puneve tjera ..me era kallash e Shik e dosje..
Pra jemi ne epoken e Dosie-ades..

Po pergatitet  nje goditje totale ndaj cdo elementi demokrat para votimeve ne dy anet e Kufirit..qe Kupola te jetoje e qete dhe 10 vjet te tjera..

qashtu..

----------


## mary-anne

Mbase duhet te diskutonim pak per cmimin e shitjes se romanit te xhunges.....

----------


## krispi

S'ESHTE ROMAN!!!! (se cfare eshte s'e di)
Se na cmendet, kush e ka lexuar duhet ta kete akoma shijen e keqe qe i ka lene libri.
Nje detaj i vogel: Libri bazohet ne dialogje te zhvilluar ne mesazhe me celulare(qe nga prof Qosja u konsideroka risia e letersise shqiptare), cili nga ju ka mundur te dergoje mesazhe nje faqesh me celular?!!!!

Mos harxhoni me kohen me keto lloj gjerash.

 PS. Cmimi: 500 Lek

----------


## Dita

Prej reklame-antireklames libri i znj.Xhunga vecse do te vazhdoje te shitet, se njerezia do duan te dijne, pse lodhen e mundohen kaq autore per t'u marre me te, nje pjese duke e ngritur ne qiell e te tjeret duke e zhytur nen dhe. Per t'u permendur ketue shte dhe debati Edmond Tupja - Balil Gjini qe po zhvillohet ne gazeten Fjala, gjynah qe gazeten nuk e sjellin rregullisht ne internet. Si shkrim te fundit lidhur me temen (ne fakt s'behet me fjale as per librin as per znj.Xhunga, por ka kaluar ne sulm direkt mes dy shkruesve te lartpermendur) gjejme kete me poshte:


"Vajto, muzë, mëninë e Tupes

Balil GJINI

Sapo mbarova së lexuari shkrimin e Tupes, botuar tek kjo gazetë një javë më parë dhe po bëhesha gati të nomatisja e të yshtja fjalët që do të më lypseshin për t iu përgjigjur, si dhe të pështyja tri herë mbi leksikun e shqipes për ta çkyçur dhe për të përmbyshur ritualin e magjisë, befas më kapllon një kotësi dhe një shkujdesje e madhe njëherazi. Ishte rodina e asaj kotësie që zapton herë-herë gjithë rasatin e të ngjashmëve të mi biologjikë dhe që buthton nga ai kundrim për Asgjënë dhe Hiçin universal. Është një Hiç me një ç aq të madhe, sa në gremçin e saj mund të varen si në një kremastar të gjitha lëkurët e fyerjeve taze, të gjitha xhinglat si xhunga të xhumasë si xhungël, shkurt, unë vetë, e kërkush tjetër(!), isha si një karkalec jeshil që pikon mbi vetveten atë vrerin e kalfët. 

Në këtë gjendje transi e engledisjeje të marrë, po besoja se gjithë kallaballëku turmëror, para se të shënohen në defterët e hukubetshëm të asaj zonjës me thonjtë e ngjyer me manikyr të kuq, d.m.th Vdekjes,  ndahen në dy kolona të mëdha vargëtare. 

Kolona e parë përfshin njerëzit që jetojnë me filozofinë e përhershmërisë së gjërave, me një realitet të njëmendët, dhe janë të bindur e të sigurt në vetvete. Jeta për ta është qëllim dhe jo lojë. S i pëlqejnë trillet, tekat e ngashnjimet. Janë të ftohtë e cerebralë dhe në iu dashtë puna të shkruajnë, e përdorin atë të shkretë penë sikur të jetë një copë kallkani. Këtu s e kam fjalën për Tupen, se sot ndihem ndryshe dhe s ma ka ënda qoftë edhe ti kujtoj, p.sh, se provincializmi është mënyrë të menduari dhe jo vend gjeografik dhe, kësisoji, po të kapi virusi i tij s mund t i shpëtosh edhe sikur të banosh pranë kullës Eifel. Jo, vërtet ndihem ndryshe dhe vij këtu as për ta lëvduar, as për ta sharrë Qesarin. Ata i kanë arritur gjërat pak e nga pak dhe sinoret e ngastrave të tyre materiale, a shpirtërore, i mbrojnë me gjithçka: me kollaren elegante, me kostumin e ri të së dielës, me tarafin e gruas, me krushqitë e llogaritura. Janë njerëz që edhe në s të pëlqejnë s ke pse ti përbuzësh. Lum ata, të lumurit!

Njerëzit e kolonës së dytë, kolonë ku besoj se përfshihem dhe vetë, janë njerëzit që jetojnë me filozofinë e përkohshmërisë së gjërave, jetojnë tej caqeve të reales, pra në një hapësirë ku sendet mjegullohen e shndërrohen në blana e hije lojacake. Ata jetojnë me dyshimin e vlerave të arritura. Jeta për ta është lojë dhe jo qëllim. S kam përhasur deri tash ndonjë shkrimtar të madh që të mos ketë dyshime për vlerat e veta dhe gjërat e tjera. Jo kush tjetër, por vetë Borghes-i, përpara se të ngjitej në një foltore, i thoshte duke u dridhur paraardhësit: Unë kam shumë frikë, po ti?. Ndikuar nga këto modele, gjithnjë më kanë çuditur njerëzit që rrinë thundrafortë në terrenin e pandryshueshëm të argumenteve të tyre. Kundruar kësisoji them, pse jo, se në polemikat mund ta kem tepruar disi, jo në sensin e së vërtetës, por mbase në atë të masës dhe tonalitetit.

Si qënie e dyzuar, apo e trizuar që jam (a ekziston kjo fjalë në shqip?) më duhet të jetoj mes dy mokrave frazeologjike: Vari hejbet se këtë vend e ka pjerdhur djalli! dhe kalldis tutje, mor malul e sheprak, bëj tutje dhe ti si shokët!. Frazën e dytë, të mbushur dingazi me barut të zi luftarak, ma shqiptonte gjyshja sa herë më duhej që të cytja gjelin të përleshej në bejleg. Togfjalëshi i parë do të thotë të jetosh, a të mbërrish tek kufinjtë estetikë, aty ku gjithçka është materie e qashtër dhe e bryllët letrare, pra ka shijen e ëmbël të mjaltit të bletëve të egra (Në këtë rast i bekuar qoftë dhe ndonjë pickim i tyre). 

Tutje mund të jetë Atdheu i marrëzive të mëdha: aty ku R.Xh, përmes një propagande jo fair play, mund të shesë shtatëdhjetë e nëntë vogona me libra, kurse Vlorës i shtohet edhe një burrë tjetër prej guri: busti i Shefqet Musarajt, shi mu përpara bibliotekës. Por mua mund të mos më kriste fare. Unë kam botën time letrare, aty ku gjithçka është habi, mahnitje, lëngatë e ëmbël. Ja, porsa lexova se Philippe Jaccottet, poeti francez që vitin e kaluar mori çmimin e Busës Goncourt për tërësinë e veprës poetike, deklaron se e paska mësuar rusishten vetëm për të përkthyer Mendelshtainin, dhe, pasi e bëri këtë, i dha dutkat asaj. Dhe unë, Zoti më ndjeftë që s jam gjithmonë një ëngjëll buçkaran i citosur me vyrtyte, e parafytyroj kokën e poetit si një koshere, sirtaret e të cilës firasen nga fjalët, frazat, frazeologjitë. Është brenda tipit tim ky gjest. Për hir të kuturisjes, aventurës, kureshtjes letrare, s është fare çudi ta zbraz kaplloqen time nga zh-të dhe y-të e frëngjishtes dhe të kall brenda saj blana të majme nga leksiku kinez, a arab. Pse jo! Kurse njerëzit e kolonës së parë s mund ta falin këtë, dhe mirë bëjnë, xhanëm.

Kështu... Por fjalët e gjyshes për t u ndeshur më teptisin në nga koka. Mor po, ç bëhet në këtë vend?, pyes vetveten (E di , e di që Heidegerri, i ka quajtur pyetjet përshpirtje të të menduarit). Është fjala për burrin prej guri, ndërtuar bash mu para bibliotekës së Vlorës, vetëm e vetëm pse ka nxirrosur një libër që këtillohet:Epopeja e ballit kombëtar. Kanë kaluar pesëmbëdhjetë vjet pluralizëm. Ku është morali i shoqërisë dhe vlerat e saj? S e di. Kudo ka një heshtje të prajtë. Dhe gjithnjë mendoj se raca e intelektualëve, ajo që duhej ta mbante vendin të qiqërt dhe të vendoste një hierarki letrare tjetër, ashtu si raca e buallicave, është në zhdukje e sipër në këtë vend. Pasi shkrova këtë fjali të mynxyrëshme, e ndjej se urgjentisht duhet të gjej një kurriz ku të fshihem. Ja kurrizi i Roland Barthez-it: Nga ana ime unë them që intelektualët janë bërlloku i shoqërisë. Bërllok në kuptimin strikt, që nuk shërben për asgjë, që së paku nuk mund të rikuperohet. Ani, ani, duhej të dilnin një grusht njerëzish që të dëftonin me gisht të keqen. Si fakt kulturor, dhe jo letrar, kuptohet, hapësirë që e përfshin dhe gazeta FjalA. Si fakt kulturor bëhet fjalë edhe për propagadimin e pabazë të R.Xh. Sigurisht s e kam fjalën për Tupen, sepse ndihem krejt i çliruar nga mëritë dhe nuk dua as ta lëvdoj dhe as ta shaj Qesarin.  

Në këtë gjendje të trizuar lazdrimi, dokënisje dhe kotësie, e kqyr dhe titullin Kundër gjinisë së Gjinit. Ndërsa togfjalëshi i dytë më duket i gjetur dhe jam gati t ia shkrep gazit dhe të bëj ironi me vetveten, ajo parafjala Kundër, e vendosur përpara, më ngjan si dash kështjelle që duhet të çajë dyert... e qelqta të qënies sime. Herë tjetër më duket si një tra dogane (pa prapamendime të tjera). Dhe herën e tretë, më ngjason se që dy herët e para është shtirur e fortë, ngaqë në të vërtetë s është veçse një vajzë cullake e befotrofit, e cila s ka nevojë për gjë tjetër përpos një palë mbathje të bardha pambuku, për të fshehur kofshët e saj karkacule. 

Dhe ec e ec. Në saje të kësaj fryme universale që më kishte kaplluar isha i bindur se njeriu që thurr mendime për të tjerët i ngjan krimbit të mëndafshit që e mbështjell vetveten në një fshikëz. E ndërsa nga krimbi del një flutur, nga njeriu nuk del veçse një qefin. Kështu mendoja në ato çaste falë mëdyshjeve, përkohshmërisë së mendimeve të mia. Këtë e dëshmon fare rrokshëm dhe titulli i këtij shkrimi, i cili, çështë e vërteta, është krejt angllëç me përmbajtjen e tij. Kurse nesër, nesër... E ku mund ta dish ç bëhet nesër në këtë botë ku vdesim të gjithë, siç thoshte Faucault."

nga Fjala

Shkruesit ndalen e lodhen qe te shkruajne pro-te e kundrat, njerezit i mundon kurioziteti...("Po ca ka, ca ka aty...Mos shko o trim" (per ata qe arrijne te sjellin ne mendje skecin me Koco Devolen), se s'do duash te lexosh liber me vone...tipi i keshilles qe na jepet, duke perfshire ketu Krispin me postimin e fundit)...shtepia botuese dhe znj.Xhunga numerojne 5000 lekeshat (e vjeter).

----------


## macia_blu

o brar, si eshte e mundur qe i bie gjithmone ne nje vrime e burre , se na lodhe. Edhe enciklopedine e letersise e politizon e e ben lemsh e li.
Kjo eshte e vetmia menyre qe e ben te besueshme (....?) shqetesimin tend per politiken e vendit?
na cmende o njeri na cmendeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Tashme te eshte bere e pamundur diskutimi qe te tregon serioz. Si nuk e kupton se je kthyer ne nje qeshark mosntruoz. Kur hyjme tek letersia , c'vishemi nga te gjitha politikat... 
Menyra se si i banalizon te gjitha temat, e ben te dyshimte shqetesimin tend. Madje kam filluar te dyshoj se do te jesh ndonje spy grek a serb  a ku e di une qe llap e llap e ben mish mash , gjoja si atedhetdashes, e ne fakt nuk na le te shijojme asnje forum , nuk na le te shqetesohemi, nuk na le te mendojme . Pash zotin ku e ke mesu shqipen? Shqipja jote gjithecfare mund te jete po shqipe shqipnie -jo. Pse kthehesh ne njeri negativ me dashjen tende?????????????????????????????????????
Brar , nje pyetje kam .... E ke lexuar librin e xhuges ti? Apo thjesht ta ka dhene truni te me meresh me fustanin e me nenfustanin e saj , e me ato qe thone te tjeret. Kur do te jesh nje here te vetme vetja jote?

----------


## Leila

Nje grua qe mashtrohet nga gruaja e te dashurit te saj. Kaq! Mashtrimi ishte gje e bukur, I give her props for that, por... s'e konceptoj dot rrjedhojen e ngjarjeve, sic e shkruan R. Xhunga. Me jep pershtypjen se eshte e sforcuar, dhe shpesh here dialogu eshte pothuajse nje monolog i zgjatur e i sterzgjatur... pastaj i zgjatur e i sterzgjatur, i perseritur, pastaj (s'ka mbaruar akoma, jo) i zgjatur e i sterzgjatur.

I feel used!  :i terbuar:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## kalemi

Te shkruarit eshte si seksi: ne fillim e ben per qef, pastaj e ben per njerez qe ke prane e te duken simpatike, e nese ia merr ndopak doren perfundon duke e bere per pare.


Gjithsesi libri i Xhunges eshte me xhunga.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Qënke interesant ti Pensëll !

----------


## Eagle

"SIKUR ANA...", LIBRI I RI I RUDINA XHUNGES

"....Eshte i shkruar prej nje autoreje qe e ka jashtezakonisht te zhvilluar dhuntine e vrojtimit, qe eshte artiste e vertete e dialogut, qe eshte njekohesisht artiste e gjuhes. Ne qofte se do te kem jete e te shkruaj ende proze do ta shfrytezoj kete pervoje te re krijuese, qe Rudina Xhunga ia ka sjelle letersise sone". Rexhep Qosja

Keto fjale shkruhen ne kopertinen e romanit me te ri te Rudina Xhunges "Sikur Ana...", qe vjen rreth nje vit pas suksesit te romanit "Prehja e nje martese te lodhur". "Sikur Ana..." eshte nje liber per dashurine. Per sfond ka '97, sepse "pikerisht ne kohera te veshtira edhe dashurite jane me te bukura dhe domethenese". Nje vajze 22-vjecare, ne mes te ketij mallkimi pret nje beb. Gjithe libri eshte ditari i saj me te bijen, Anen. Vajza bashkejeton me te dashurin dhe 150 faqet rrefejne deshiren dhe pamundesine per te mbajtur nje burre dhe nje femije. Per dashurine e tyre, vajza kerkon shpetim te seksi, te magjia, te falli dhe kuzhina. Te gjitha te treguara me nje gjuhe te thjeshte e te perditshme, here-here me nota humori te zi dhe here-here me gjuhe bebesh. Edhe pse ngjarja zhvillohet ne sfondin historik te nje viti te rende dhe te rralle per shqiptaret, autorja nuk ndalon gjate ne zbardhjen e tij, as te viteve qe e kane paraprire dhe percaktuar '97, duke i percjelle ngjarjet shkarazi dhe ne menyre naive prej nenes se re, qe edhe pse punon ne nje gazete, e gjen te veshtire t'i shpjegoje te bijes gjera, te cilat nuk i kupton as vete. Dashuri ne kohen e fajdeve. 

Subjekti nis me nje zarf qe perfundon ne tryezen e punes se nje botueseje. Brenda ka nje diskete, ku eshte ruajtur nje ditar i vitit '97. Dhe ne nje leter te shkruar me dore i kerkohet ta botoje ditarin dhe t'ia kushtoje Anes.

"Sikur Ana", nje vit pas "Prese..."

"Sikur Ana..." eshte libri i trete i autores dhe romani i dyte. Libri i pare eshte "Te dua per sfond" me 13 poezi, 13 tregime dhe 13 intervista. Libri nuk pati publicitet, sepse perkoi me kohen e fajdeve. Ne shkurt te 2004 del romani "Preja e nje martese te lodhur". Libri u quajt bestseller nga kritika letrare per shkak dhe te shitjeve rekord. Ne kater jave, kater ribotime dhe 4000 kopje te shitura, kryesisht ne Shqiperi, por dhe ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni. Me pas, libri pati dhe dy ribotime te tjera, duke e bere nje nga librat me te shitur, te pas '90 te nje autori shqiptar. Nje nga arsyet qe sollen suksesin, vec subjektit intrigues dhe provokues, si dhe formes se rralle ishte dhe publiciteti qe i ben koleget e saj gazetare, te cilave ajo u kushtoi edhe librin, ne diten e promovimit te tij. E perbashket per te dy librat eshte se jane shkruar ne vere, autorja ka perfunduar rishkrimin ne 31 dhjetor dhe dolen nga botimi ne shkurt. 



Pjese nga libri

...E beme rrugen ne kembe, nga komisariati ne shtepi. Ai dy hapa para, une qe terhiqja kembet, per ta arritur. Derisa erdhem dhe u leshuam si dy dengje leshi mbi divan. Pa folur, madje, pa marre fryme. Edhe driten harruam ta hapnim. Rrinim ne erresire dhe asnjeri nuk hapte goje i pari. Nuk kishte me ngushellim per ta ndare. E vetmja frike qe mbaja ishte mos nga casti ne cast ai do te shperthente dhe do me kthehej per te me thene se fajtorja isha une, se e kisha shpikur une ate vajtje te cmendur ne estrade. Une duhet te kisha bere ndonje plan me hajdutet e makinave, duke iu dhene celsa kopje, per te ndare parate, pastaj. Me kapi tmerri se kjo do te ndodhte, dhe per me teper me behej se ai kishte te drejte. Une duhej, patjeter, te kisha gisht ne kete mesele. Sindroma e fajtorit po me mbyste dhe ashtu e tulatur sic rrija ndenjur, i zgjata doren, ne terr, dhe preka te tijen. Ia mora dhe ia putha, pastaj i gjeta syte, ballin, floket, zbrita ne kraharor, arrita poshtebarkut. Ai nuk levizte, vec pranonte.....

Ai me terhiqte floket pas vetes, sikur do me shkulte paskoken, por une nuk shkeputesha. Vazhdonim te mbanim veten siper njeri-tjetrit, duke shkembyer peshtyme te thare. Derisa erdhi serish brenda meje serish, serish...

Nuk kisha fuqi te numeroja sa here me shume se ai, pata orgazma. Dhe as kuptoja dot, ne qene orgazmat e dhimbjes, apo kenaqesise, qe garonin njera-tjetren. Tani ai po fle, i lodhur, i derrmuar, i shterur nga lengjet, ku tani po noton ti, beb. Ndersa une rri e vras mendjen, si shpetova sonte nga fajesimi. Sepse une nuk kam faj moj zemer! C'faj kam une qe dua te jetoj?

----------


## Diabolis

Tropik i ftohtë 

Libri i Rudina Xhungës Sikur Ana


Elsa Demo
Zona artistike që i referohet tropikut të nxehtë shqiptar të vitit 97 po fiton terren. Si qasje për tek çmenduria shtetare e kolektive e shkaktuar prej kolapsit ekonomik nga firmat piramidale mund të përmendim në kinematografi, pjesërisht, Tirana, Viti zero i F.Koçit, pritet ti afrohet këtij viti Syri magjik i K.Çashkut, por filmi është ende në proces. Në letërsi do tiu referoheshim dy romaneve të veçantë Endrra e Damokleut i F.Kongolit dhe Dhjetë ditë që nuk tronditën botën, i A.Plasarit. Janë afrime dhe rrekje fare të ndryshme se si mund të përtypë arti një vit historik si viti 97, zeniti i tropikut të tranzicionit tonë dhe për tia përcjellë bashkëkohësve. Së fundi është gazetarja Rudina Xhunga e cila ka bërë një qasje me romanin-ditar Sikur Ana, botimet Dudaj, i hedhur në qarkullim para ca ditësh. 
Ky është libri i tretë i Xhungës, pas botimit në vitin 96, të përmbledhjes me poezi, tregime e intervista dhe Preja e një martese të lodhur në 2004, i cilësuar si më i shituri, i pari në letërsinë e sotme shqipe. 
Romani nis me predikimin e një botueseje të re shqiptare e cila ka një mllef që i mblidhet si xhungë mes vetullave kur i bie në dorë romani i ndonjë shkrimtari vendas. Gjë që si ndodh kur dikush i dorëzon dorëshkrimin e një anonimeje që i ka vënë kushtin: ta titullojë Sikur Ana. Ana është foshnja që nuk erdhi kurrë në jetë, një paralele që Xhunga si pa dashur e heq me demokracinë në Shqipërinë postkomuniste si një foshnjë e palindur ende. Ngjarja nis në shkurt të vitit 1997. Eshtë historia e rrëfyer në ditarin e një shtatzëneje 22-vjeçare e cila bashkëjeton me një djalë që me tu kthyer nga emigrimi në Itali gjithë kursimet i ka depozituar tek VEFA a Sudja, piramida, sepse kështu kanë filluar ti quajnë tani. Dikur ishin fondacione, firma, kompani serioze, tani janë piramida,- i shpjegon nëna bijës. Në krahasim me çndodh jashtë, monologu i nënës së Anës, duket sikur bën fresk. Pra tmerr jashtë e një dridhje e lehtë brenda. Nuk ka debat, ka predikimin, nuk ka kundërvënie, ka pranim. Çështja e abortit del herë për shkak të dashurisë, herë si zgjidhje e pashmangshme e shkaktuar nga një situatë sociale siç ishte koha e fajdeve. Pra Xhunga nuk konfronton probleme të përhershme, por të përkohshme. Monologu i nënës së fëmijës së palindur është një rrëfim i dendur ndjesor duke tejkaluar atë harmoni që kishte ditari i letërkëmbimeve elektronike në romanin Preja e një martese të lodhur. Kjo temë e kapur kaq thjesht nga Xhunga i kishte, megjithatë, shanset që të kthehej në një Jaccuse e gruas, nënës, femrës ndaj çmendurisë njerëzore që shkaktoi viti 97, por nuk arrin. Nuk do të prishte punë nëse do të transmetonte edhe sinjale nga një traktat feminist, sepse në letërsinë shqipe nuk kemi as shkrimtarë të tillë ose është aq pak sa iu jep dorë të pakënaqurve të etiketojnë shpesh: Femrat shkruajnë keq.
Nëse Preja e një martese të lodhur ishte një bashkëbisedim terapeutik me botën e gruas në vend të najlonit e trëndafilave, Sikur Ana i ngjan një psherëtime të gjatë dhe të epur para kohe. Nëna e ardhshme që me zor çpret hepimin e ngadaltë të barkut, kujton itinerarin e udhëtimeve me shokun e saj kur bënin qejf me interesin e paparë nga piramidat dhe me tu tronditur mirëqenia ajo hidhet e bezdisur tek falli dhe magjia, shqetësohet për gatimin dhe hekurosjen. Nëna e Anës e konsideron veten një fëmijë që me gjithë këtë ankth do donte të dëneste nën pekulet e dikujt që e ngushëllon zëëmbël. E çfarë donte çifti i kësaj historie? Po mblidhte para për të blerë një vilë dykatëshe.
Romani i Xhungës nuk arrin të kapërcejë hendekun ombilikal, nuk arrin të jetë as një manifest social, as të imponohet me forcën për të nevrikosur apo qoftë për të vënë burrat në pozitë, pra nuk mund të akuzojë për maskilizëm, atje ku nuk ka energji femërore që përpiqen për tiu përgjigjur kësaj bote të ashtuquajtur të gjithëpushtetshme, siç mund të pretendohej nga Preja e një martese. Fati qenka ngjitës, ylli im! Ndryshoka vetëm formën, një herë shfaqet si baule e mbytur në vapor e herë tjetër si çantë me para humbur në kambizëm. Por mamatë bëhen gjyshe dhe mbesat mama, duke tërhequr pas vetes fate të ngjashme. Vetëm se kur e provojnë, qajnë; kur e tregojnë, qeshin, shkruhet tek Sikur Ana 
Xhunga ka lënë jashtë atë përvojë historike si gazetare që ka pasur në atë kohë të çmendur. Pak kolegë të saj sot në media e patën këtë fat. Ajo ia jep si të mirëqenë lexuesit çmendurinë e 97-ës. Në këtë formë kjo mund ti shërbejë lexuesit të sotëm, që ka qenë bashkëkohës i ngjarjeve, por jo atij të nesërm. Pasi do të ndodhë siç po ndodh sot me atë brez që nuk e jetoi dhe nuk di çishte diktatura e Hoxhës. Në këtë kontekst autorja krijon insinuatën e një jete inferiore përballë dashurisë. Kjo e fundit i marrka të gjitha pushtetet. I merr vallë? Thuajse për shkak të saj 22-vjeçarja pranon abortin: Dashuria në kohën e fajdeve paska qenë mallkim,- shkruan Xhunga. 
Me rastin e romanit Preja e një martese të lodhur është konstatuar me të drejtë që Xhunga është mjeshtre e gjuhës, ajo e njeh këtë. Sikur Ana e përforcon këtë konstatim dhe ja ku për të dytën herë zgjedh një model romani që sikur ka nisur të lëvrohet ca si shumë: ditari. Kjo formë nuk jep mundësi për ta trajtuar letërsinë vetëm si gjuhë, aq më pak si shmangie nga gjuha. Kjo ka rrezikun e përsëritjes amplifikimit të sentimenteve dhe të largimit nga më e shëndetshmja që lexuesi kërkon prej letërsisë si guidë e udhëtimit të brendshëm. 
Ajo që mbetet nga ky libër veç gjuhës, është edhe humori i shkrifët për një stinë aq të zymtë që kaloi Shqipëria e piramidave. 
Dhe së fundi dy fjalë për mënyrën se si po i kërkohet lexuesit tonë të shkojë tek libri, mënyrë që ka nisur të bëhet modë. Media është interlokutori i parë, fatkeqësisht i padijshëm. E kanë quajtur median edhe të manipuluar, të rekrutuar. Ky mekanizëm mund të ndreqet lehtë. Nuk ka përse të bëhen konferenca shtypi kur libri nuk është lexuar ende, kur është hedhur të djeshmen në qarkullim pa bërë ende xhiron e librarive. Kjo i shërben autorit, ndërkohë që media nuk ka kohë të flasë dy herë për një libër. Kështu që hesapet mbyllen me reklamën. Ky është komerc që i shërben më së shumti edhe tregtuesve të librit. Pas kësaj xhiroje shkrimtari mund të bëjë fare mirë takim me lexuesit, ai që duhet respektuar i pari. Në fund të fundit asgjë të shpikur nuk ka nga bashkëkohësit. Latinët e kanë përkufizuar ndryshe kështu: Habent sua fata libelli  Librat kanë fatin e tyre.

----------


## Eagle

(marre nga gazeta "Panorama")


Edhe shkrimtarët apo botuesit shqiptarë duhet të dëgjojnë zërin e lexuesit, apo të jenë të ndjeshëm në botimet që hedhin në treg, sepse ne jemi konsumatorët e prodhimeve të tyre. Por nganjëherë pakujdesia, reklama apo shpirti i fitimit ngatërron si padashur disa gjëra thelbësore, serioze. Thuajse në të gjithë shtypin shqiptar është tërhequr vëmendja se në Shqipëri ekziston një letërsi e mirë dhe lexuesi i saj mungon. Nuk arrij ta kuptoj ende një konstatim të tillë. Edhe pse nuk jam shkrimtare më pëlqen letërsia jonë, me të jam rritur dhe nuk kam ndrojtje nëse them se edhe ne kemi shkrimtarë të mëdhenj. E them me bindje të mëdhenj dhe nuk mendoj se bëj ndonjë gabim. Por, pse ndodh atëherë që shpesh letërsia e shumë shkrimtarëve të rinj kalon pa u vënë re dhe lexuesi kalon indiferent ndaj saj? Të dielën shkova në librari dhe bleva romanin më të zhurmshëm që zuri një kohë të mirë në të gjitha ekranet televizive dhe u njoftua si ngjarja më e rëndësishme për botimet shqiptare, pra, për letërsinë shqiptare. Çuditërisht përkonte me të njëjtën si një vit më parë, me të njëjtën shkrimtare, Rudina Xhunga, në të njëjtën sallë librari, me të njëjtën gjioni, veçse me botues tjetër dhe me redaktor tjetër. Sikur Ana, titullohet libri më i ri i gazetares që ka dalë në qarkullim nga shtëpia botuese Dudaj. Mbeta e tronditur, kur ende pa u hedhur në qarkullim ishin shitur 800 kopje nga ky roman?!? Por me vete thashë se edhe historia u përkitka dy herë njëlloj. Megjithatë fillova të lexoj. 
... nuk mund të vazhdoja dot leximin tim më shumë 24 faqe nga romani ditar prej 150 faqesh i përgatitur me kujdes nga një staf, shqiptar, maqedonas, kosovar. Gjuha e përdorur nga autorja ishte e pakuptueshme, fraza nuk rrjedh dhe stili (me aq sa kuptoj unë) nuk është normal. Që në frazat e para ndjen një pakujdesi nga puna e redaktorit të romanit, edhe pse ai është shkrimtar e përkthyes me autoritet. 
Një fragment nga historia jonë e afërt që ka të bëjë me fabulën e romanit (rënia e skemave piramidale), edhe pse e veshur me ndienja sentimentale nuk mund të të intrigojë, apo të ngacmojë për një vepër serioze në prozë e aq më tepër e lancuar me aq pompozitet nga mikeshat e saj të televizioneve dhe të gazetave. 
Por, edhe pse në formën e ditarit, ky libër, çuditërisht, nga autorja, redaktori, por edhe nga botuesja shumë e njohur Dudaj cilësohet roman. Mbase jam gabim, por në këtë përcaktim serioz dhe me pretendime në letërsi jo gjithçka që shkruhet në letër ose në formën e ditarit mund të jetë e zhanrit të romanit. 
Por shqetësimi im nuk ndalon këtu, sepse: 
Kur nis të ndjek fabulën, apo linjën kryesore të romanit, autorja dhe redaktori e quajnë dialog, por në të vërtetë është vetëm monolog me fetusin që nuk zhvillohet në mënyrë organike dhe nëse i mori paratë nga Fondacioni i Sudes apo i Xhaferrit, personazhi burrë. 

Çuditërisht nuk e ndjek dot këtë linjë artificiale, sepse më vinte në mendje vetëm libri i Oriana Fallacit Letër një fëmije që nuk lindi kurrë, të cilin e kam lexuar në gjuhën italiane para disa viteve, por me sa kam dëgjuar është përkthyer edhe në shqip e gjendet edhe nëpër librari.
Pas kësaj vepre që nisa të lexoj, edhe pse e mora me dëshirë, sepse unë e kam lexuar edhe romanin e parë të kësaj shkrimtareje me titull Preja e një martese të lodhur, roman i ngritur në qiell nga media televizive dhe ajo e shkruar, por edhe i anatemuar keq po nga media e shkruar, po ju bëj një pyetje shkrimtarëve shqiptarë,
- A shkruani ju vepra origjinale apo jo?
Po i bëj një pyetje gazetareve të kulturës, të mediave elektronike në Shqipëri:
- Shkrimtar i madh je nëse je në njohje ose në miqësi me ju?
Pyes gazetaret e kulturës në median e shkruar
- Meqë një kolegia juaj shkruan për së dyti një roman, kjo do të thotë se detyrimisht duhet të përbëjë ngjarjen më të madhe të letërsisë shqipe?
Pyes redaktorët:
- Vallë kaq e lehtë qenka puna juaj sa nuk e klasifikoni dot gjininë e një vepre letrare?
Pyes botuesen e njohur dhe të respektuar:
- Mos vallë është serioze që ju të konsideroni si veprën më të mirë të letërsisë shqipe një vepër të huazuar në subjekt dhe për këto organizoni konferenca shtypi? Po nëse një kolegu juaj do ju vendosë përballë romanin e Oriana Fallaçit, nga e cila ju vetë keni botuar, si do të reagoni?
Pra, unë si dashamirëse e letërsisë shqipe, për të cilën hera- herës ngazëllehem për veprat serioze të letërsisë femërore, them se duhet më seriozitet, më tepër kujdes, sepse kështu dëmtojmë fillimisht vetë ata autorë që janë në fillim të karrierës së tyre, sepse jo gjithmonë duhet shfrytëzuar mundësia që të jep media dhe afërsia apo marrëdhëniet që ke me të. Lëreni letërsinë, lëreni krijimtarinë tuaj të bëjë udhë, sepse kështu mbase do ju tërheqim më shumë e mos rendim pas modave, por edhe pas festave popullore të erosit. Ndryshe lexuesi ka të drejtë të zgjedhë letërsinë e përkthyer dhe ky nuk është faji i tij?!

Era Gjata

----------


## Brari

rudina  eshte shkrimtare e angazhuar..

Qosja  komentuesi i saje po ashtu i angazhuar..

angazhimi i tyre eshte pikerisht mos ardhja e Femijes..pra e demokracise..por sundimi i policise sekrete te Ramiz Dull Nano klos Edvinave..

ushtar te Rudin qoses jane Zan Caushet..
Bordero e rudines eshte fondi sekret i PPSH-se..

dalja e librit me piramida pikerisht para veres se nxehte te votimeve  tregon se rudina i trembet ndryshimeve politike..
kushedi far dalin.. po erdhi demokracia e vertete .. do lemerisemi kur te mesojme te vertetat ne stanin e qose zan caush rudin klos altinave...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

